# Surf Fishing @ St,pete



## FISHINPOPS (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Guys,

I need some help on finding out if St.Pete's beaches allow surf fishing at night . If parking is available? And if anybodys yacked baits out there for big sharks , let me know. I strictly catch and release. And I am looking for a new place to catch ginormous sharks. For 10 ft or better. Any information would be greatly appreciated. I am planning on coming in about a month. If anybody wanted to show me the lay of the land, that would be greatly appreciated.

FishinPops


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I would google*

surf fishinSt. Petersburg, Tampa Bay, FL Florida tide chart and moon phase, ... St. Petersburg, Tampa Bay, FL include boating, flats fishing, surf fishing, trolling, ..

www.thiswaytothe.net/tides/florida/st_petersburg_tampa_bay_fl_tide.html 
in st pete, you will find alot of info......The Piers have some decent fishing, is open 24 hours, and has pole rentals and bait shop. The Skyway is another good area and also rents poles and has a bait & tackle shop. Don't forget Ft Desoto park too, I believe there are two fishing piers over there. And you don't need a license to fish from a pier. Those are the three closest to St Pete beach that won't involve much travel. There's also fishing from the Gandy Bridge a bit north, but it's a bridge and he'll need his own poles and bait before he heads over there. But for truly "good" fishing, his best bet is a charter where they take you several miles off shore. 

http://capmel.com/suncoast_piers.htm hopw this helps


----------

